# Windows failed to load



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm using a Win 10 Home edition computer powered with AMD A10-7800 Radeon R7 quadcore processor. The computer is a bit over a year old. 

About 10 days ago when I booted up, I got a blue screen and the message "windows failed to load". Then a couple of options. I rebooted three times, trying to get into safe mode. On my Win 7 computer, tapping F8 while booting would put me in safe mode. That doesn't work with this new computer. After trial and error, I found the area where I could restore to an earlier point. I did that but was afraid to turn my computer off. Finally did so after a week. Two days with no problems until this morning. This is apparently happening after Microsoft forces a "critical update". When I go back before that update, I'm fine. But then MS reloads the update and I'm toast. 

Questions:
How do I get into safe mode on a Win 10 computer?
Anyone know how to opt out of a particular update so this doesn't keep happening? I can't turn updates off in Win 10 (or at least I don't think I can), and really don't want to. But I need to be able to disable this particular update. I miss Win 7 where you were given the choice of choosing which updates to install.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Safe mode for Windows 10 is different from previous versions. You have to instruct Windows 10 to start in safe mode while operating Windows. That won't help you for this type of recovery.

Since the problem seemed to be associated with an update you might assume, at least for the time being, that the update install was interrupted for some reason. That could certainly damage Windows. Now that you've reverted to a previous restore point you could try installing the update again. In all likelihood the update will go fine this time.


----------



## RoBlaine (Mar 24, 2015)

This brings back memories from '07. I had an XP box, fairly new and starting early in the summer there was one particular critical update that crashed XP time after time. I restored, I reinstalled, I talked to MS support on chat and on phone. Nothing helped. Being a critical update it couldn't be ignored, that would stop all future updates. MS support kept telling me it was a hardware problem and I'd have to get a new computer. I hit every forum I could find, still no answers. I knew there wasn't anything wrong with the hardware. Finally, totally ticked off, I started asking around for anyone who had a Mac. No one, not even the local stores had one. They'd order one ... if I paid for it up front. No deal.
Several people had told me about Linux along the way. At first I wasn't the least bit interested, then as the summer wore on, I decided to research it. I decided in November to try it. Downloaded Ubuntu, made a boot CD and started it, tried it for about an hour, installed and erased XP. Hey, if it doesn't work, I've reinstalled XP on this box dozens of times this summer, no big deal. 20 minutes and I had Ubuntu. 20 minutes! And that was after the updates too!
I started getting used to different programs. Not hard at all. I'd been doing a volunteer web site project for our local state chapter of a blind organization and the screwy XP had put that on hold all summer. I tried several editing programs. You'll hear people say that Linux doesn't have enough programs. 10 years ago Linux had enough programs and there are thousands more today! I tried around 10 different editors and settled on Bluefish. I had the entire site built, then uploaded by around the first of March '08. In the meantime my wife was impressed by my change in vocabulary and work speed, both greatly improved! About a week after I switched to Ubuntu, my wife started watching over my shoulder. She had just bought a brand new Vista box. She's blind in one eye and has distorted vision in the other. Her desktop settings are vital for her comfort when working. Again, with about every other monthly update from MS, her desktop settings were restored to default and we'd have to sit down and redo them all. She wanted to try that Ubuntu stuff. I decided I'd dual boot her Vista with Ubuntu, that way she could use either one til she decided to get rid of one or the other. This was either the first or second week of December. Around the middle of February '08 she noticed that she hadn't used Vista for at least two weeks and didn't miss it. I removed the Vista partition and enlarged the Ubuntu partition. Vista was gone. Microsoft has not been used in this house in 10 years.
We were both officers in the blind association and we had no trouble sharing and collaborating on files and other projects with others across the state. We participated in video and chat conferences. I set up public announcements and ad campaigns. There wasn't anything that we couldn't do with Ubuntu. Not being concerned about viruses, defragging, registry problems and some other MS hiccups is a big plus too. And, in ten years for the two of us, that's 20 years combined, not one blue screen of death, not one black screen of death, not one system crash. Match that with 20 years of MS use!! Linux stability is unbeatable!
In '12, Ubuntu switched to the Unity desktop style which we didn't like. We switched to Linux-Mint and settled on their Mate style. They have other styles to try.
Seriously, give MS support a chance and if they can't fix the problem, try Linux-Mint's Mate, Cinnamon, Xfce or KDE styles. They're free. The only hard part really, is getting Win-10 to fully shut down and getting the UEFI to boot from peripherals.
https://www.linuxmint.com/about.php
For 24/7 free help and advise; https://forums.linuxmint.com/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. Linux is not something I want to get into, but thanks for the recommendation.
I haven't turned the computer off since I last posted. I thought I'd wait until Monday when the computer repair shops are open in case Windows doesn't load again. That way perhaps some kind person will walk me through re-installing the update. I hate these modern computers! They are so automated and when they mess up, they are difficult for the ordinary person to fix. The new cars are the same way! Ah well, the cost of progress.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Rather than depend on windows backups, make your own backup as a ghosted image on weekly basis. Or use an external usb drive and free version of a program called wintousb. Once it does its thing copying your windows install, you can boot windows from that usb drive. Quite handy Course if you are going to allow M$ updates, that too will update and become non functional. There is supposed to be a way to ban hardware driver updates without banning other spyware and advertising updates. Probably need to look into that. Its the unwanted and unneeded hardware driver updates that are usually biggest headache, especially for those running win10 on older system. Big brother knows best....

I suggest running third party browser and email client and letting those apps update themselves. Lock down everything else so it isnt chatting online behind my back. Least thats way I deal with my win10 computer. Day to day I use linux, just lot less hassle overall. I even went to the effort to run the windows Kindle app using a portable version of WINE on linux. Linux is just lot less hassle far as I am concerned. Though trying to get some windows app running in WINE can be lot hassle. Amazon however isnt interested in offering a linux Kindle app. Probably amazing they offer free one for windows since I am sure it cuts into sales of their Kindle gizmos.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> The new cars are the same way! Ah well, the cost of progress.


I still think the old engineer's motto of KISS (keep it simple, stupid) was a great one though its gone for most part. I stuck with non-computer vehicles long as possible. After having finally tinkered enough with a 90s Ranger to get the check engine light off and staying off, I have at same time become more comfortable with the technology. Not happy with it, dont really see lot point to it, but I get how it works. So a fuel injected engine via computer, ok. Makes lot more sense than those highly complex emissions choked carbs they used in last carb cars.

What bugs the heck out of me is that the 90s was relatively simple decade for such technology. Now they have eliminated manual transmissions for all intents and purposes. So the transmissions are now also computer controlled and its all tied together by computer. You cant just adapt a non computer transmission or the engine wont run properly. You would have to go third party engine control but the government with its inspections doesnt allow this for hway use.... Heck even stuff like windshield wipers and like is tied into the computer. Really pretty horrible. Course I guess all in an effort to eliminate the human driver and force an agenda down our throats. We all just ride around in robot chauffeured cars. However betting they still want to try and palm off liability to some human riding in the car. The car manufacturer sure doesnt want to be dragged into court for every fender bender to defend his robot car.


----------

